

Facebook marketing: one of the better campaigns I've seen - ohashi
http://ohashi.info/story/12/20/2009/nyquil-facebook-marketing
I found this to be one of the most compelling marketing campaigns that I have personally witnessed through facebook.  Maybe because of my demographics I've missed some others?  Would love to see others share what they thought were good ones.  The only other one I liked more was the IKEA tag for ownership one.
======
byrneseyeview
This seems pretty standard for relatively high-budget Facebook campaigns.
Create a group, maybe an app, buy ads with a meek little social feature, and
watch high traffic * low conversions turn into a meaningless number of fans.

~~~
sabat
Maybe this is standard, but I hadn't thought of it (not a marketing type) --
so it was useful for me, at least. They may have only a group of "fans", but I
am not convinced that it's "meaningless". They have 30,000 people that are 1)
thinking about the product and are therefore somewhat more likely to use it,
and 2) social validation that it might be a good group to join.

~~~
ohashi
actually when I watched it grow, within a day it was around 100,000 members.
it grew impressive fast.

